# Help:: need drivers for VISTA HUAWEI smart AX MT841 drivers



## sudheer17682 (Oct 8, 2007)

Help::

I got a new Laptop with VIsta Home Basic Preloaded..

I need the drivers for the HUAWEI Smart Ax MT841  for the DATAONE BROADBAND connection....


Please help.....


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Oct 9, 2007)

driver is for usb 

u can connect via rj45 socket na huh


----------



## gowtham (Oct 9, 2007)

jus connect the modem through ethernet, then u wont need ANY drivers for the modem! njoy!


----------



## senthilvels (Oct 9, 2007)

HUAWEI Smart AX MT 841 Driver 

You do not require any driver if you connect modem thru Ethernet (as suggested by Gowtham.)

However, if you need to connect thru USB, then the following file may be of helpful to you.  It is working for XP but I don't know about Vista.

*rapidshare.com/files/61340319/SmartAX_MT841_USB_driver.zip

Inform whether it could solve your problem.


----------



## sudheer17682 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thnks BHai loggg......

Now working on VISTA too


----------



## oshin (Aug 2, 2008)

senthilvels said:


> HUAWEI Smart AX MT 841 Driver
> 
> You do not require any driver if you connect modem thru Ethernet (as suggested by Gowtham.)
> 
> ...



Its the same driver supplied with modem and I downloaded the driver from the link but not able to install as its not supporting Vista


----------



## clintiii (Aug 30, 2008)

Start setup of the modem driver.when requested connect the modem. and u can see installation status on the system tray(where windows time is shown). when its shows the message driver installed and ur hardware is ready to use . dnt wait for setup application to finish.. jst go to start menu and click restart. i hope this work with u. in ma case it worked wll in vista


----------

